
A General Feedback Theory of Human Behavior (1960) - amatic
http://www.amsciepub.com/doi/pdf/10.2466/pms.1960.11.1.71
======
paulsutter
In psychology, this is called "Reinforcement"[1] and that goes back to Skinner
(1938) and Thorndike (1911).

In AI research its called "Reinforcement learning"[2]. One of the earliest
papers relating reinforcement learning to AI was “Theory of Neural-Analog
Reinforcement Systems”[3] by Minsky, 1954

A cool reinforcement learning demo is the DeepMind Atari video from last
year[4]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reinforcement](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reinforcement)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reinforcement_learning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reinforcement_learning)

[3]
[http://www.researchgate.net/publication/36374626_Theory_of_n...](http://www.researchgate.net/publication/36374626_Theory_of_neural-
analog_reinforcement_systems_and_its_application_to_the_brain-model_problem)

[4]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfGD2qveGdQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfGD2qveGdQ)
(this is awesome)

